# Missing Sailor Found St John



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Came upon this item on Capt. Richard Benson had an 84 foot sailboat called Goddess of Athena. He used it for charters too. Apparently left a Hurricane Hole to ride it out at sea. Boat has not been found:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212388919030256&set=gm.1530816530297248&type=3

https://www.gofundme.com/richard-bensons-funeral-fund


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I just posted about that in the hurricane thread. Fair Winds Richard.

Do we know if there was anyone else on the boat? She is a whole lot to singlehand.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

smackdaddy said:


> I just posted about that in the hurricane thread. Fair Winds Richard.
> 
> Do we know if there was anyone else on the boat? She is a whole lot to singlehand.


Especially in Hurricane. Did not see any mention of crew with him.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Left on the day of the storm.
:|


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

I applaud his courage...Going down in a Cat V is a great way to go!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Yorksailor said:


> I applaud his courage...Going down in a Cat V is a great way to go!


Only in a movie.


----------



## bradyawl (Jul 14, 2014)

Yorksailor said:


> I applaud his courage...Going down in a Cat V is a great way to go!


Not sure how to take this.....


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Don,

Much better than languishing in a nursing home with alzheimer's or paralysed on a ventilator!

Phil


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Yorksailor said:


> ...Much better than languishing in a nursing home with alzheimer's or paralysed on a ventilator!.....


Many people would say that, but imagine the terror of being overboard, drowning and contemplating your decision. It won't be quick, nor painless.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Many people would say that, but imagine the terror of being overboard, drowning and contemplating your decision. It won't be quick, nor painless.


Wonder what led up to his decision to make a run for it? Especially the day the Hurricane hit. Got me thinking about the HMS Rhone the ship that tried to head out to sea in the 1800's but, also did not make it.


----------



## heading168 (Sep 27, 2017)

mbianka said:


> Wonder what led up to his decision to make a run for it? Especially the day the Hurricane hit. Got me thinking about the HMS Rhone the ship that tried to head out to sea in the 1800's but, also did not make it.


The Rhone is just one of many littering that channel between Peters and Salt all lying there from the same choice just different storms. I'm kind of surprise someone from around there would make that decision with such a well known history.
Makes you wonder...


----------

